# INFJ vs INFP according to DaveSuperPowers



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Ew, feelings.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> Ew, feelings.










Y U no Like Feeling??? Feelings make U feel nice and fluffy inside...
Look like someone need a huuuugggg!!!! :wink:


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> Ew, feelings.


Ew, science.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Iustinus said:


> Ew, science.


It sounds dumb when you say "ew" to something i dont care about in order to get back at me.
you might as well say "ew unicorns"... i would care more... maybe.


----------



## bubbleboy (Sep 28, 2010)

this was an awesome video. thanks =) I laughed when it said "likes step by step manuals". I LOVE STEP BY STEP MANUALS! And INFPs and INFJs are really night and day like he explains. I make some funky facial expressions too.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Cetanu said:


> Ew, feelings.












*Give into the power of friendship!*


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Vanishing Point said:


> View attachment 49910
> 
> Y U no Like Feeling??? Feelings make U feel nice and fluffy inside...
> Look like someone need a huuuugggg!!!! :wink:


The pink font is a nice touch


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

I love that man


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> Ew, feelings.



GROUP HUG FOR OUR INTJ!


----------



## emgm (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah whatever happened to DaveSuperPowers? And what about that website iNtuitive Time, how long has it been in the works? I know I'm posting on an old thread but I'm just curious! o


----------



## ken07 (Feb 16, 2013)

I find that I am more animated and more similiar to an INFJ in alot of ways, and then I also have an INFP in me XD because well my FI, FE, NI and NE are all well developed o.o so I guess I flippity flop around the place. I am highly goal oriented and structured more than I think I am. Overall my SI and SE are both very underdeveloped compared to all of them. Even my TE and TI and almost the same amount


----------

